# Tinted Moisturizers - Discussion & Recommendations



## FashionVixen (Jun 3, 2005)

So its nearly summer now so it's time to break out the tinted moisturizers! What is everone's favorite product? Also, does anyone have a reccomendation for a TM that won't cause breakouts and has SPF? Thanks!


----------



## foreveratorifan (Jun 3, 2005)

I have two favs:
Laura Mercier's
Prescriptives


----------



## Kgal (Jun 4, 2005)

Stila, BB, Cover Girl, Origins and Clinique all have good SPFs with broad spectrum protection.  My personal fave is Stila at the moment - easy to blend.


----------



## Liz (Jun 4, 2005)

i love my laura mercier tinted moisturizer. i wore it one time to go shopping at mac, and the muas commented on nice my skin looked! i was like "er, it's your tinted moisturizer..." lol! i felt bad, but i was scared to say it was another brand.


----------



## Janice (Jun 4, 2005)

Stila is my fav


----------



## martygreene (Jun 4, 2005)

I like MACs actually, because it's the only one I've tried that has a slight shimmer to it. I like that in my tinted moisturizer, and it makes it easier to travel with, since I don't have to tote along a pigment to mix in with it that way.


----------



## Onederland (Jun 4, 2005)

Becca!!! SPF 28+


----------



## FashionVixen (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks! That'll help narrow my search!


----------



## VictoriousBeauty (Jun 4, 2005)

AVEDA SPF 15 $25


----------



## MACreation (Jun 7, 2005)

pescriptives traceless, i LOVE revlon skinlights!!


----------



## annaleigh (Jun 7, 2005)

tarte smooth operator, hands down!


----------



## Miss_MAC (Jun 7, 2005)

i really love Origins Bare Face Makeup SPF15. I used to use the MAC Select Tint SPF15, but this Origins one works just as good for a lot less...about $16


----------



## Star (Jun 8, 2005)

The new Clinique Moisture Sheer Tint is now my fave.  Used to be Clinique Almost Makeup.


----------



## thenumberdevil (Jun 9, 2005)

i loved mac's select tint, but couldn't get a good color match.  they were all too orange or too pink.  right  now i'm using neutrogena healthy skin enhancer, which is nice and neutral and has spf 20.


----------



## leti (Jun 10, 2005)

I use BB


----------



## NutMeg (Jun 10, 2005)

Miss_MAC, how much does the MAC stuff cost?


----------



## SOLO x STAR (Jun 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 
_Miss_MAC, how much does the MAC stuff cost?_

 
I think it's 22.50.


----------



## MACgirl (Jul 15, 2005)

I have never bought a tinted moisterizer, i wear foundation and moisterizer so to buy a TM would be a waste of money i would hardly use it, when i do want a TM i mix some of my moisterizer (c.o bigelow light lotion moisterizer) with some of my mac hyper real foundation. I get alot of compliments on how my skin is glowing when i do this....


----------



## SingleWinged (Jul 15, 2005)

There is no difference! TM is basically lotion with some color. What you're doing saves money, so why buy a separate TM?


----------



## jadeangelx (Jul 18, 2005)

Mix it myself whenever I can..


----------



## lil_kismet (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks for the input ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I will stick to mixing my own.


----------



## stevoulina (Jul 23, 2005)

I LOVE Neutrogena Healthy Skin Enhancer in Light to Neutral!It has SPF 20,Retinol and Sheer Tint!It's really great!!It looks so natural and it leaves my skin really smooth and glowing!


----------



## trishee03 (Jul 25, 2005)

I use Neutrogena Healthy Defense daily moisturizer.  It has a light tint and spf 30.  I'm happy with the color but I still have to wear a sunblock over it to stay pale


----------



## kissacid (Jul 26, 2005)

I personally prefer using a proper sunscreen underneath my makeup base, as most makeup that contain SPF is unstable and doesn't give you adequate protection. 

I've just gotten hooked onto Neutrogena's Skin Clearing Clean Tint - a sheer tint foundation. love it love it. it has BHA in it so no more cosmetic breakouts for me. Some ppl have complained about the scent, but it doesn't smell bad to me at all!


----------



## hypnotic_daydreamer (Jul 26, 2005)

I have MAC select spf 15... feels moisturizing and is a sun block.. also last all day long when set with blotting powder..


----------



## dirtyfishydish (Jul 26, 2005)

Neutrogean Healthy Skin Enhancer...love it!  I usually hate Neutrogena but this stuff rocks!


----------



## 72Cosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

Neutorgena Healthy Skin Enhancer is the very best TM I have ever tried! I love that it has spf20 AND an expiration date on the bottom. I think cosmetics should have an expiration date.


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Jul 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zena* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
Becca!!! SPF 28+

 
I was about to order that! Hehe. I learned about Becca from looking at primers at Sephora._

 

I TOTALLY love Becca's LSC.  Kinda pricey but my absolute favorite.


----------



## Incus (Aug 5, 2005)

I use Bobbi Brown's tinted moisturiser!


----------



## legallyblond (Aug 5, 2005)

Sisley new tinted moisturizer!!Big rave for this!!!.I used Clarins,YSL,Lancome and BB,but no one beats Sisley.I got samples in shade #2Beige dore,and it,s great to give a sunny glow to a fair complexion.My match shade should be #1,but Beige dore gives me just a bit of colour without being obvious.Love it!


----------



## Stylishchica319 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *annaleigh* 
_tarte smooth operator, hands down!_

 
yes! It makes me glow...it's expensive however, but the only foundation for me that is worth the price and the shipping because of how much I adore it.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Aug 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
_Becca!!! SPF 28+_

 
I just got turned on to the BECCA line and it is amazing.. can't beat a SPF28~~!!


----------



## crzyc (Aug 12, 2005)

3 I have in current rotation:

MAC Select Tint, Laura Mercier (has the most coverage) and the new Revlon Age Defying Light makeup- this has an SPF 30 and is suppoed to be sweatproof.


----------



## Modil (Aug 21, 2005)

Sonia K is a good try..


----------



## TipTopTap (Aug 21, 2005)

For those who loved the Neutrogena Healthy Skin Enhancer- would it be good for someone with oily, acne-prone skin?  Or should I try the Skin Clearing Clean Tint?


----------



## stevoulina (Aug 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TipTopTap* 
_For those who loved the Neutrogena Healthy Skin Enhancer- would it be good for someone with oily, acne-prone skin?  Or should I try the Skin Clearing Clean Tint?_

 
I have oily skin and Neutrogena Healthy Skin Enhancer is great for me!It's the only thing I've been using lately!It doesn't break me out!I top it with MAC Blot Powder in Medium and it works great!

I haven't used the Skin Clearing Clean Tint,so I can't express any opinion on that!

HTH!


----------



## TipTopTap (Aug 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stevoulina* 
_I have oily skin and Neutrogena Healthy Skin Enhancer is great for me!It's the only thing I've been using lately!It doesn't break me out!I top it with MAC Blot Powder in Medium and it works great!

I haven't used the Skin Clearing Clean Tint,so I can't express any opinion on that!

HTH!_

 
1st time quoting someone, Yay!  Anyway, how is the coverage, sheer/light/medium?  Is it good for redness/uneven skintone/acne scars/blemishes/large pores?  I really appreciate the information, So thank you very much!


----------



## jess98765 (Aug 23, 2005)

i mix strobe cream with strobe tint!! it's the best tinted moisturiser ever that way...


----------



## kristabella (Aug 23, 2005)

laura mercier. absolutely.


----------



## stevoulina (Aug 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TipTopTap* 
_1st time quoting someone, Yay!  Anyway, how is the coverage, sheer/light/medium?  Is it good for redness/uneven skintone/acne scars/blemishes/large pores?  I really appreciate the information, So thank you very much!_

 
The coverage is sheer to light,but it's GREAT for uneven skin!It somehow makes redness,blemishes etc appear less,but you still need concealer!As for large pores,it makes my skin super soft and it minimises my pores (although they're not too big!)

HTH!


----------



## Insomiac (Aug 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stevoulina* 
_The coverage is sheer to light,but it's GREAT for uneven skin!It somehow makes redness,blemishes etc appear less,but you still need concealer!As for large pores,it makes my skin super soft and it minimises my pores (although they're not too big!)

HTH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I just bought it today in Tan-Olive shade and I'm liking it so far! It evens out the redness of my skin, but if you may want to dab on concealer after applying it if you want more coverage (i.e. scars, etc.) It feels light and looks natural on me. It's also great it has SPF20! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I may use this now for everyday look. Just put it on my face, concealer (if needed) then a quick dust of blot powder and I'm good to go!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Sep 23, 2005)

*tinted moisturizers any recs for excellent brands?*

I wanted to try estee lauders new individualist, but i need a good tinted moisturizer any good ones out there?  thanks.


----------



## jess98765 (Sep 23, 2005)

there has been a previous post about this same topic, if you just search for it on the search tab then you might find it


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Sep 24, 2005)

I have been using Neutrogena Tinted Moisturizer in Light Tint and I think it works great. A little bit of it goes a long way.


----------



## jasper17 (Sep 24, 2005)

I really like the Clinique Moisture Sheer stuff.


----------



## jlhinbrisvegas (Sep 24, 2005)

I've been using Stila's sheer color tinted moisturizer and it is lovely.  It is not heavy and leaves the skin feeling very soft all day.

I have heard the Laura Mercier TM is very nice as well.


----------



## Incus (Sep 25, 2005)

bobbi brown's tinted moisturiser is really good!


----------



## peike (Sep 26, 2005)

i like also hard candy TM


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 26, 2005)

im in love with Sephoras tinted moisurizer as far as "higher end" cosmetics go, and its 18 dollars. For drugstore, Wet N Wild makes one for 4 bucks but its not entirely sheer, nor moisturizing and a bit hard to blend because of it. Other than that, I just squeeze out about half of my regular foundation and combine that with regular moisturizer and make my own. I find that way, you can "custom blend" yours to your skinds need, wether its dry, oily, or acne prone. If I need more coverage, I use either a 60% found. to 40% moist. or 70%-30%. HTH!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Sep 26, 2005)

I used to use Clinique's Almost makeup, but it was still too heavy for me. Then I tried some drugstore brands and here's what I got:

CG Smoothers SPF 15 tinted Moisturizer (Cover Girl) and to this day it's my favorite sheer tinted moisturizer.

Then I decided to try Neutrogena's Skin Clearing Clean Tint and although I like that it had salicylic acid in it, it has a gross smell.

That's all I got. Since I'm happy with Covergirl I haven't felt the need to go high end yet.


----------



## piika (Sep 28, 2005)

I always heard that Laura Mercier's TM is great.


----------



## deathcabber (Sep 29, 2005)

-2nd the vote for CG smoothers TM
-Sonia Kashuk Hydrotint
-mark CThruU


----------



## bring_the_rukus (Sep 30, 2005)

i started using Laura Mercier TM last december and im obsessed with it now. yea, $40 is a little expensive but its well worth it.


----------



## krazysexxykool (Oct 1, 2005)

Tarte Smooth Operator is my new HG foundation, a little heavier than a TM, but absolutely WONDERFUL!


----------



## MissJA (Oct 2, 2005)

Has anyone tried Mac's Select Tint? Whats it like?


----------



## gems2374 (Oct 4, 2005)

dennis gross md is the best ive tried


----------



## so_siqqq (Oct 12, 2005)

Some of the members posted that they like Tarte's Smooth Operator. How is the finish? Is it easy to blend?


----------



## LunaY (Oct 15, 2005)

I've heard great things about Bourjois Happy Light...was planning on getting it myself actually!


----------



## krazysexxykool (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stylishchica319* 
_yes! It makes me glow...it's expensive however, but the only foundation for me that is worth the price and the shipping because of how much I adore it._

 

I love Smooth Operator too and it's my new HG TM but have never paid more than $15 for it, EBAY, EBAY, EBAY!


----------



## krazysexxykool (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *so_siqqq* 
_Some of the members posted that they like Tarte's Smooth Operator. How is the finish? Is it easy to blend?_

 
I find it easy to blend and it really is smooth, lol.  It gives a nice glow, somewhat dewey finish, LOVE, LOVE, LOVE IT!!


----------



## so_siqqq (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LunaY* 
_I've heard great things about Bourjois Happy Light...was planning on getting it myself actually!_

 
I've heard good things too. I may opt for that one or Smooth Operator.


----------



## DaisyDee (Oct 16, 2005)

I use MAC Selct Tint with SPF...I like it applied with a damp sponge.  No greasiness for me, and no breakouts from it.  The only thing I have a little problem with is getting the right color match...even though it's just a tint, it tends to look a little orange-y on me.


----------



## lori (Jan 15, 2006)

use benefit's you rebel!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 16, 2006)

I just Bought MAC Select Tint and I like it.  I have been looking for tinted moisturizer for a couple months now and finally found it.  I don't even use foundation now.  I long ago stop using my Studio Tech & Fix.  But I still will wear my bare escetuals.


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 17, 2006)

for tinted moisturiser i mix some strobe tint with my strobe cream! it gives the most amazing tone and glow


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess98765* 
_for tinted moisturiser i mix some strobe tint with my strobe cream! it gives the most amazing tone and glow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That is a fantastic idea! I might try mixing my strobe cream sample with my Becca LSC - which is actually foundation but it's nice and light like a tinted moisturiser.


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 25, 2006)

i must try it too


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 25, 2006)

i used to use covergirls tinted moisturizer.. it just didn't give me the coverage i wanted so i went to a regular foundation, but now use bare minerals.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 26, 2006)

*Tinted moisturizer*

I hate wearing foundation during the summer, for me it's wasteful and uncomfortable, especially given that I am in TX. 
What brand tinted moisturizer do you guys use? I've got skin more on the dry side than anything else and it _can be_ sensitive, though not always...
Thoughts?


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 26, 2006)

I hate foundation full-stop and tried one that is probably more like a tinted moisturiser - Becca's Luminous Skin Colour (the colour I use is 'Camel'). It's really light on the skin, though it sort of feels like it could melt off in extreme heat (I'm talking 40 C, it was a hot summer in my part of Australia this year).

So yeah, you might want to check it out? The brand is Becca.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 26, 2006)

Many thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I generally use Neutrogena Tinted Moisturizer in Medium, but I'm looking at other options...thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## Wattage (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey Shimmer,

It's not technically called a tinted moisturizer, but it is quite sheer and the coverage is medium-light. Clarins True Comfort Foundation is my HG. I love it. It doesn't irritate my sensitive skin and goes on sheer. I don't know that this is exactly what you are looking for... maybe check out Clarins? I think they have a tinted moisturizer and I am so impressed with TCF that I would bet their other foundations/tinted face products are great.

HTH!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 26, 2006)

anything that can offer okay coverage while not caking up in the heat is going to get a look from me!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank you!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 26, 2006)

I would try Cover Girl (CG Smoothers). It's very light but evens out the skintone nicely. I use the Neutrogena skin clearing clean tint as well, so I can tell you the Cover Girl is a little lighter.


----------



## HapaDynazty (Apr 26, 2006)

if you like neutrogena have you tried clean tint?? i love that stuff.  it actually has pretty good reviews on makeupalley.com too

http://makeupalley.com/product/showr...rogena/Liquid/


----------



## liltweekstar (Apr 26, 2006)

I love Pixi Hydrotint Duo. It has SPF 20 and on its cap it has a tint for lips/cheeks! i originally got it for the packaging but i love how it evened out my skin tone without feeling heavy.


----------



## more_please (Apr 26, 2006)

I love Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer for the summer. It has spf. If you can get to a counter, the MA's are really nice and would probably hook you up with a sample.


----------



## dearstars (Apr 27, 2006)

I recently bought Stila's tinted moisturizer, and to me, it seemed less moisturizing (it didn't glide on like a moisturizer, but more of a foundation) and more about coverage, which isn't what I want. My skin gets dry very easily, so the point of a tinted moisturizer to me, is to look decent and build up some softness.

This was less of a suggestion, and more of a rant...lol, sorry! I used to use Neutrogena's, and I think that's what I'll go back to.


----------



## Arella (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_I hate foundation full-stop and tried one that is probably more like a tinted moisturiser - Becca's Luminous Skin Colour (the colour I use is 'Camel'). It's really light on the skin, though it sort of feels like it could melt off in extreme heat (I'm talking 40 C, it was a hot summer in my part of Australia this year).

So yeah, you might want to check it out? The brand is Becca._

 
I've actually tried a bunch of Becca products, and even though they're supposedly hypoallergenic, I reacted really badly (particularly to the concealer). I'm super sensitive, though, so this probably isn't a problem for anyone else.

I personally use the Bobbi Brown tinted moisturiser, or my Laura Mercier foundation mixed with moisturiser. Both work really well.


----------



## Onederland (Jul 11, 2006)

*Tinted Moisturizers.*

does anyone have a preference or personal recommendation? i'm in the market for one.

please and thank you!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jul 11, 2006)

Right now I go between CG Smoothers and Neutrogena Skin Clearing Clean Tint, both are tinted moisturizers. I like them equally.
I've yet to try anything in the High End range seeing as I'm 100% happy with both of these I don't feel the need to spend more money.

But I've heard great things about Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer (around $40 a tube!) for that price it better be amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










 Good Luck!


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 11, 2006)

i love n.v perricone's tinted moisturizer... it's about $70 but it's very worth it.. oh and it has spf.. i use that when i just wanna look glowy without powders


----------



## ette (Jul 11, 2006)

Bobbi Brown or Laura Mercier!!


----------



## tiramisu (Jul 11, 2006)

Well if you're looking to drop some coin, I'd say go for Laura Mercier 
($40!!) otherwise, I really like Neutrogena's Healthy Skin tinted moisturizer. It is very sheer, but glowy.  It does have retinol in it FYI if your skin is sensitive to it, steer clear. however, it looks just like my skin, but better...even the BF noticed a nice glow and he never comments on my makeup, just how much it's hogging the linen closet space 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   For $11 or so, the Healthy Skin is a steal HTH
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA: It's Neutrogena Healthy Skin Enhancer, like Brianne uses down below... I just checked my bottle this a.m. and realized my boo boo!


----------



## Brianne (Jul 11, 2006)

Neutrogena Healthy Skin Enchaner has HG status for me.  I'm on my 4th bottle of the stuff.  I love it!


----------



## kare31 (Jul 12, 2006)

I really like Laura Mercier's new Oil Free Tinted Moisturizer.  Great coverage for a tinted moisturizer, blends well, doesn't get cakey or greasy, and hasn't caused any acne or allergics reactions on my skin.


----------



## stevoulina (Jul 12, 2006)

Neutrogena Healthy Skin Enhancer hands down!!!


----------



## Temptasia (Jul 12, 2006)

I like to make my own because I am picky about my moisturizers.


----------



## scrapbookromance (Jul 12, 2006)

if you use loose powder foundation of sorts you can mix a tad with your regular moisturizer


----------



## aziza (Jul 31, 2006)

*Liquid luminizer for a NW45-50/ and a tinted moisturizer for a DDD?*

I'd like something that doesn't look silver but gives a nice glow. And I'm tired of mixing my foundation with a moisturizer. Any suggestions?


----------



## twobear (Aug 1, 2006)

Everything I have tried has left a silver/ashen cast. Laura Mercier makes a good tinted moisturizer with SPF 20.  I'm a NC45 and  the moisturizer in Walnut gives me a flawless, dewy, makeup free look.

BTW, you are rockin' that natural!!!


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 1, 2006)

You can try using M·A·C iridescent powder in Golden Bronze mixed in with your tinted moisturizer.  I often mix iridescent loose powders with foundations for a lovely effect.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 2, 2006)

I have heard that Laura Mercier and Becca have nice tones for darker skin.  Check out Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector SPF 20+ (Topaz, perhaps).


----------



## aziza (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks ladies! I'll let ya'll know if it works out after a visit to the mall.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 3, 2006)

If you can find it,  Red Earth cosmetics makes some really nice luminizers called Secret potion.  I've only used the pale shades, but I keep lemming the darker bronzing shades.  They seem to have a nice gold base to them so they shouldn't look silver on you.  I just checked their website and noticed that the bronzing shades are actually called Bronzing potion.  Hth.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 23, 2006)

*Matte Tinted Moisturizer?*

Any rec's?  Somedays I don't want to put on my doll face and I just want some light coverage to combat my redness.  It doesn't have to be a tinted moisturizer, per say, but a sheer coverage foundation that has an absolutely matte finish.  Oil free, preferably, and NO MAC, please.  I've learned after awhile my skin starts to disagree with MAC foundations.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kitchengirl (Dec 23, 2006)

ahh fool i need pretty much the same thing! I liked that stuff you gave me that made my face feel cool and refreshed (some smashbox product??) , you said you wear it to the gym alot? But it didnt really cover my redness in my opinion. What was that again?


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 23, 2006)

That was Smashbox's Backdrop Cooling Tint Foundation.  I have to agree, though, it doesn't cover enough, plus it's got a satiny finish.  I need something completely different.  

Come on guys, SOMEBODY has to know of a good one!


----------



## KaylaGrace (Dec 24, 2006)

I would love to find something like what Nikki is looking for also. That would be great!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Dec 24, 2006)

Burts Bees tinted mosturizer is my favorite! it covers up redness super well the only thing is its not matte but i just put a tiny little bit of powder on it and its great


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks, Daizy but I definatley need something that's matte on it's own.  

Anyone tried Chanel's Double Perfection Fluide?  It sounds pretty good...expensive, but kinda like what I'm looking for.

"A natural for the ultimate natural-looking matte makeup with shine control. SPF 15.

Light to medium coverage, day-long control of oil and shine, and a super-comfortable feel. Ingenious light-reflecting pigments disguise imperfections.

Spherical powders reflect light to give the appearance of a beautifully smooth, even complexion. Traces of fatigue appear to vanish. Skin is protected with SPF 15. Oil free. Fragrance free. Dermatologist tested. Comedogenicity tested"

Hrrrmmmmm....


----------



## Janice (Dec 24, 2006)

I'd like to find something like this too. LMK how the Chanel goes if you decide to try it out. Guess it wouldn't hurt to stop by the local counter and get a sample to try.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 24, 2006)

Giorgio Armani has a foundation called Matte Silk Foundation...here's the description:

"A unique matifying foundation that leaves skin velvety soft and silky smooth. This double-effect foundation combines transparency with a matte finish to control shine. For matte sheer skin and a perfectly even, natural complexion. Normal to oily skin. Weightless and luminous oil-free fluid.  Matte finish. Long lasting sheer to moderate coverage."


----------



## Kiseki (Dec 24, 2006)

Hmm, I didn't originaly reply because you mentioned a tinted moisturizer and wanted a matte finish.

Both Chanel and Armani options (even though they advertise it as such) aren't that sheer for a natural look. Both are foundations and usually matte finish foundations have more coverage than they're other fluid counterparts, mostly because in the majority of cases, they have added powder components in their formulations which thickens the foundation.

Here are my recomendations:

Laura Mercier SPF20 Oil-Free Tinted Moisturizer
La Mer Fluid SPF18 Tint
Shiseido: The Skincare Essential Tinted Moisturizer

Because of its moisturizing benefits, a tinted moisturizer will always have (in the least) a semi-matte finish, but you can always touch it up with a bit of pressed powder or apply a matifying gel on top.

Too bad your skin doesn't agree with MAC, Select Tint works wonderfuly for me and I don't break out with it.

Also, if you have problem skin or oily skin, don't use the YSL tinted moisturizers, they tend to oxidize and turn orangeish...

Hope this helped.


----------



## Janice (Dec 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_Giorgio Armani has a foundation called Matte Silk Foundation..._

 
I've had and enjoyed Armani MSF previously, but would love something that's a little "lighter" looking, like a TM I guess.


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 25, 2006)

I was with my friend when she bought this one and I think it might be more matte than some http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P60208&shouldPaginate=true&catego  ryId=5717
They sell it at Nordstrom FV, it's worth chekcing out.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 25, 2006)

Also guys, remember I said: "It doesn't have to be a tinted moisturizer, per say, but a sheer coverage foundation that has an absolutely matte finish."

Keep 'em comin!


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_Also guys, remember I said: "It doesn't have to be a tinted moisturizer, per say, but a sheer coverage foundation that has an absolutely matte finish."

Keep 'em comin!_

 

I'm glad you mentioned that last part. When I first saw the thread Title I haven't answered because there is no tinted moisturizer that would look matte. Almost every TM out there will give more of a dewy or "fresh" face moreso than Matte. A matte TM Just doesn't exist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But a good sheer matte foundation is also going to be really hard to find but My best recommendation is Vincent Longo, or Laura Mercier or La Prarie. 

Sorry I'm not more help


----------



## beyondhope1024 (Dec 27, 2006)

If you don't mind using drugstore cosmetics, Wet N Wild Ultimate Sheer Tinted Moisturizer is a good one. And it's really inexpensive too.


----------



## erica_1020 (Dec 28, 2006)

What about Px Virtual Skin I have been using it for 3 days so far so good.


----------



## Greta (Dec 30, 2006)

Hmm, it's not a matte moisturizer, but what about mineral foundation? I ordered some samples this week and I am really excited if it works for my oily skin. I'm sick of liquid foundations (in the long run, I think they cause break outs - in my case) but only powder doesn't cover enough.


----------



## SagMaria (Jan 3, 2007)

Wondering about the end result, did you find anything?


----------



## NikkiHorror (Jan 3, 2007)

I found a couple other ones but have not been able to purchase any yet.

YSL's Teint De Jour: Tinted Matt Moisturizer

Bourjois Matt Lovely Mattifying Liquid Foundation 

http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...teg  oryId=195

I dont know how sheer it is, though. haven't bought it but alot of people on MUA like it.


----------



## Diskordia (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_YSL's Teint De Jour: Tinted Matt Moisturizer_

 
I second this! I have it but don't use it because it's too matte for me so it maybe perfect for you


----------



## NikkiHorror (Jan 4, 2007)

What shade do you have?  Maybe we can swap and sell if you're light enough


----------



## Diskordia (Jan 4, 2007)

I have the lightest No. 1 I'm a pale-ass


----------



## vivaXglamlove (May 14, 2007)

*Tinted moisturizer*

I'm on the search for the perfect Tinted moisturizer. I have oily skin and I need some coverage, but not a lot. I will be using blot powder over it so I don't get really oily during the day. I'm an nw15 in studio fix fluid. I'm looking to spend under $30. I can't wear most drugstore brands, but I can wear revlon and Almay.


----------



## knoxydoll (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Tinted moisturizer*

I honestly just mix my favourite mosturizer with my fnd to make it work. That way you can have the right coverage for the right day.


----------



## Showgirl (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Tinted moisturizer*

I totally love MAC Select Tint SP15, I find it gives my oily skin a lovely glowiness without being greasy, and it also has surprisingly decent coverage for a tinted moisturiser - in fact, I didn't believe it was classed as such at first, it's almost a light foundation.


----------



## rosquared (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Tinted moisturizer*

i use tarte's smooth operator or laura mercier's tinted moisturizer.  tarte has spf 20 and lm has spf 15 i think.  the tarte one has tiny shimmers in it to give a nice glow.


----------



## Kiseki (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Tinted moisturizer*

I wear Laura Mercier's Oil-Free Tinted Moisturizer and love it, far more than I liked the MAC Select Tint or Shiseido's The Skincare Tinted Moisturizer.


----------



## Hilly (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Tinted moisturizer*

Clinique has a nice tinted moisturizer


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Tinted moisturizer*

I use LORAC ProtecTint w/ SPF30. They're oil free, so I dont get the greasies during the day.  I dunno how much coverage you're looking for, but these are sheer/buildable.


----------



## dalgyal (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Tinted moisturizer*

i love tarte's smooth operator! like rosquared said, it has tiny golden shimmers in it to make my skin glow!


----------



## Altair Valesti (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Tinted moisturizer*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiseki* 

 
_I wear Laura Mercier's Oil-Free Tinted Moisturizer and love it, far more than I liked the MAC Select Tint or Shiseido's The Skincare Tinted Moisturizer._

 
I second the Laura Mercier's oil-free tinted moisturizer. It's awesome and does provide some converage in problem areas


----------



## Cruella (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Tinted moisturizer*

I agree with Rosquared & Dalgyal about Tarte's Smooth Operator. It has an SPF of 20 and it doesn't make my skin oily at all, unlike LORAC's Protectint. I use Facade, which I believe is one of the lightest shades.


----------



## rebekah (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Tinted moisturizer*

Stila has a really great one


----------



## SELFstyled (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Tinted moisturizer*

I second Stila's as well. Also I hear a lot of good things about Laura Mercier's tinted moisturizer too.


----------



## surfdiva (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Tinted moisturizer*

I love Laura Mercier's Oil-Free tinted moisturizer. It's kinda pricey (bout 40 bucks) but worth it. You can build up the coverage, or use very little for your lazy days. 

Another one to try is Paula Dorf's tinted moisturizer. It gives a more dewy look, but unfortch the line doesn't have a large color range.

I have sensitive skin that breaks out easily and both of these products never bothered my skin.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Tinted moisturizer*

^^I've used Stila's and I have oily skin...yeah it totaly sucks.  It's got so many hydrating oils in it, it doesn't do anything for an oilier skintype.


----------



## gracetre123 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Tinted moisturizer*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_I honestly just mix my favourite mosturizer with my fnd to make it work. That way you can have the right coverage for the right day._

 

I always do that too!!!...


----------



## amoona (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Tinted moisturizer*

MAC Select Tint SPF 15 is awesome! It's not a moisturizer but it totally feels like one (it's water based). It blends perfectly into your skin too. I tried Stila's tinted moisturizer once and it made me look like a grease ball - I'm not even oily!!!


----------



## jenii (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Tinted moisturizer*

Of all the TMs I've tried (and I've tried a few in my time) Laura Mercier's Oil-free TM is the best one.


----------



## yumemiru (May 25, 2007)

*tinted moisturisers*

anyone have good sugestions of a good tinted moisturiser? I find in the summer using the many layeres of makeup is too much on my skin, so i wanted to go with something light. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kiseki (May 25, 2007)

*Re: tinted moisturisers*

My HG tinted moisturizer is Laura Mercier Oil-Free, lightweight and you can build extra coverages in areas that need it.


----------



## amoona (May 25, 2007)

*Re: tinted moisturisers*

Stay away from Stila's Tinted Moisturiser - you'll be grease ball even if you're the driest person alive. It's gross. I use MAC's Select Tint SPF 15, off the hook.


----------



## lotus (May 25, 2007)

*Re: tinted moisturisers*

i've heard great reviews on laura mercier's oil-free tinted moisturizer. i haven't tried it yet, but i'm looking forward to it. i really love tinted moisturizers! i don't need heavy coverage, so a light tinted moisturizer is perfect for evening out the skin tone and any "imperfections", all without feeling heavy. right now, i just mix my favorite moisturizer with Bare Escentuals' foundation. it's a mineral powder foundation that can give you a light coverage or a heavier one, all depening on how much powder you add. you can also use this without mixing it with a moisturizer. 

good luck!


----------



## Chelseaa (Jun 4, 2007)

*Tinted moisturizers?*

Sorry if this is somewhere else.

Does anybody have any AMAZING recommendations for tinted moisturizers? I definitely want to chill out with the foundation, because it looks awful. Plus, summers cominggg!


----------



## lotus (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Tinted moisturizers?*

there are a lot of other threads on this subject, but i've heard lots of good reviews on laura mercier's tinted moisturizer. i'm planning on picking some up on wednesday. good luck!


----------



## Lissa (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Tinted moisturizers?*

I like Dermalogica's one, it has spf 15 and gives a bit of a glow to the face


----------



## amoona (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Tinted moisturizers?*

MAC's Select Tint SPF15 - mix some of those new glimmershimmers in them and you got the perfect glowy summer skin.


----------



## Chelseaa (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Tinted moisturizers?*

okay thank youuu.
definitely might try out the mac+glimmershimmer idea.
:]


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Tinted moisturizers?*

for drugstore, I'm a huge fan of Neutrogena's Healthy Skin Glow Sheers.


----------



## Kiseki (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Tinted moisturizers?*

My HG tinted moisturizer is Laura Mercier's, it has decent coverage and still remains sheer and natural.


----------



## me_jelly (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Tinted moisturizers?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lotus* 

 
_there are a lot of other threads on this subject, but i've heard lots of good reviews on laura mercier's tinted moisturizer. i'm planning on picking some up on wednesday. good luck!_

 
Yes, Laura Mercier's tinted moisturizers are EXCELLENT, just the right amount of light coverage for the summer without feeling like you are wearing any foundation at all - gives your skin a beautiful healthy glow


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Tinted moisturizers?*

i just bought duwop's TM called 'revolotion face' from nordies rack, it was on sale for $10 (orig $29)  it has some light reflecting pigment in it and spf 15.  i bought the dark beige color called conchita and and mixed it with colorstay to make it darker.  so far so good.


----------



## thenovice (Jun 9, 2007)

*Tinted Moisturizer?*

Can anyone reccomend one? I try to stay away from any drugstore lines mainly because i have used rimmel, maybelline, covergirl-ect... and all of their skincare products made my skin breakout insanely. I am currently using Bare Escentuals in 1.2 or Fairly Light. In MAC i am NC 20 if that helps any. I have combination skin. 

The reason for the switch is that my skin has been really terrible lately- so flakey, i look like a crocodile. Its bad. And the BE isn't helping because it is a powder and just makes it so much worse. I don't need much coverage- i just need to even out my skin tone and smooth everything out.

Thanks Guys!


----------



## lotus (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Tinted Moisterizer?*

there's a few other threads about tinted moisturizers, so it might help doing a search for it. 

anyways, i've heard good things about laura merciers tinted moisturizers so i went to sephora to get a sample of it. it goes on great and it's not too thick or too oily, i went with the oil-free version. for a simple look, i just dab some concealer for my under eyes, apply tinted moisturizer, blush stick, a wash of eyeshadow and mascara. voila--done! try this out!

if you don't want to pick something up, you might want to try and make your own tinted moisturizer with your favorite lotion and use some of the BE foundation. i used to do that and it worked fine for me. for a light application, just add a touch of the foundation and mix it with your favorite moisturizer. 

for the flakies--i would recommend exfoliating your face regularly. it really helps buff away the dead layer of skin to create a smooth base. if your skin is tight and dry, i would go with a thicker moisturizer for the night time. i use the aspirin honey mask and a few other homemade masks. i did post a thread on this and there's a few other threads around for this. hope this all helps, enjoy!


----------



## iluvmac (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Tinted Moisterizer?*

Try Mac Select Tint, it's very hydrating and it has SPF 15.


----------



## thenovice (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Tinted Moisterizer?*

Thanks so much lotus! I had heard about Laura Mercier's. Its along drive to my Sephora. But- i will go and check it out. Thanks!

iluvmac- i am going to go ahead and order that one for the time being- because i already know the shade i am in MAC. And i am going to go try Laura Merciers too whenever i get there. Because if i don't like the MAC- my mother is the exact same shade as i am, NC20. So, it works out. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Pretty (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Tinted Moisterizer?*

Laura Mercier TM. THE best!


----------



## ptamelissa (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Tinted Moisterizer?*

I am really happy with the shiseido tinted moisturizer. It also has SPF


----------



## franimal (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Tinted Moisterizer?*

I've used MAC's select tint for years when I was younger and was very happy with it. It is very moisturizing, I love that it has SPF and it looks very natural.


----------



## beauty_marked (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Tinted Moisterizer?*

ive been using bobbi browns tm. i dont mind it. i love it because the shade is right on.


----------



## thenovice (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Tinted Moisterizer?*

Thanks guys! I ordered the MAC Select Tint and the Sheer Pressed Powder or something like that. Only because i need it ASAP- but, whenever i get the chance i will definately check out the other two!


----------



## makeupgal (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Tinted Moisterizer?*

KIEHL'S!!!  I have tried 'em all.  And I swear by this one.  It evens out the skin perfectly without too much coverage.  You can't mess up color matching because it only comes in Light, Med and Dk.


----------



## mzdawn (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Tinted Moisterizer?*

When I'm feeling dry I use Cetaphil Cream (in the big tub) and mix it with my hyperreal foundation and sometimes strobe. It works and I can vary the parts to get as much or as little coverage as I need.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 15, 2007)

*Tinted BODY Moisturizers???*

Hey all, need your help! Anyone know of any tinted body moisturizers?

I know DuWop has one. I think Perfekt beauty does, too. I was thinking about possibly 'watering down' MUFEs face and body, but I dont know what I would use to do so. I would just use a moisturizer, but dont want it to ruin the wear and formulation of Face and Body. 

Ideas?

Thanks so much!


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Tinted BODY Moisturizers???*

i use duwop face revolotion and i love it!  i mix it with any foundation i have - mac sff, revlon colorstay, shiseido.  are you planning on using this on your body though?  yes, i know they have a body version of the revolotion.


----------



## thenovice (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Tinted Moisterizer?*

Thanks ladies, i have Studio Fix Fluid- but, its to heavy for me on a regular basis. If i am having bad skin in the winter- its my go to, but other than that its just so darn heavy. In the meantime- my package should get here tomorrow- i am mixing my bare escentuals with my current moisterizer. I change about every 3 months i suppose- to test new things, see what works best. Nothing tops my charts. Thanks for all the suggestions!!!!!!!


----------



## jenii (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Tinted Moisterizer?*

I love Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer. Oil-free.

I used to use the MAC one, but it broke me out eventually.


----------



## clamster (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Tinted Moisterizer?*

I like Stila's, but you could just mix some moisturizer and foundation together. One time I got my make up done at MAC and the MA put select tint and that was reallly nice. My skin has been acting wierd lately too I think it is the changes in weather.


----------



## clamster (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Tinted Moisterizer?*

If your skin is flakey I recommend to srub! If you don't already. St. Ives is my fav


----------



## kblakes (Jun 23, 2007)

I use Origins.  It is nice but the smell takes some getting used to.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jun 24, 2007)

CG Smoothers Tinted Moisture with SPF 15.

doesnt clog pores and lasts a good while. 
quite affordable, too...


----------



## kathryn27 (Jun 26, 2007)

I love MACs actually - it has a lil more coverage than most & NC30 matches me pretty well. I've used Stilas & like the formula but the colors weren't the greatest.


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 1, 2007)

Last year I was in a similar search, but found nothing I really liked.
Some background on my skin type: medium-dark, tans easily, combo skin (oily on the t-zone and normal everywhere else), and sadly, I get milias.

Anyway, I tried the following:
1. Laura Mercier TM (both the regular and oil-free versions) - I got a good size sample from the Macy's counter. I tried it out for like a week and felt that the texture didn't sit well on my skin. It made blush and makeup application a little hard since things didn't seem to sit/blend well. My biggest gripes though were the fact that most of the ingredients were comedogenic AND THE STUFF TURNED ME ORANGE! Oompa Loompa status!!

2. Benefit You Rebel: This was okay but I felt that it made me pretty oily by midday. Plus the packaging wasn't the greatest. You'd pretty much be screwed if you misplaced the top, if you didn't seal it tight enough, and as you use the product the squeezing of the tube obviously dents the packaging and can eventually cause breaks at the seams.

3. Stila TM - Clogged the pores and my makeup pretty much slipped off my face since it made me super oily.

Anyway, after all the research and testing I decided to just mix my own. I mix a little of my Laura Mercier Mineral powder with my Oil-Free Peter Thomas Roth Moisturizer that gives me an SPF 12. When I need higher SPF especially right now, I also brush on the Peter Thomas Roth Mineral SPF 30 powder. I'm loving it so far =) HTH!


----------



## summerxdreams (Jul 6, 2007)

I usually just mix my foundation with moisturizer. I tried Duwop Revolotion and I hated it :\


----------



## ToniP (Jul 10, 2007)

I'll leave this up since I already wrote it, but I noticed that someone else had already recommended this after the fact 


Hi Fashion Vixen:

You should try making your own tinted moisturizer...this way you can use a moisturizer that caters to your specific needs and you can get the color just right for your skin tone. I usually mix a little liquid foudation in with my daily moisturizer (Eucerin Facial Moisturizer) that has a 30 SPF. It works great and looks fabulous. I've gotten plenty of compliments on how my skin looks flawless! 


PS. Some may prefer products from the cosmetic counter, but Eucerin was budget friendly at $8.00 and it's great on my skin. Give it a try.


----------



## star07 (Jul 16, 2007)

Is Laura Mercier's TM regular or oil-free better for combination skin?


----------



## RoseMe (Jul 18, 2007)

Neutrogena one is pretty bad.  It said oil-free but left a greasy sheen on me....


----------



## versace (Jul 22, 2007)

I like CHANEL,it has spf 15 and ts OIL FREE!!!


----------



## chocokitty (Jul 24, 2007)

Laura Mercier's oil free -- it's amazing.  Even the beauty editor at Lucky Magazine fell in love with it when she tried it.


----------



## ninahxd (Jul 29, 2007)

It's really hard for me to find the exact shade for tinted moisturizers. so i just use my foundation a shade darker and mix with Aveeno Continuous Proection Sunblock Lotion SPF 55 . I then apply the mixture with my foundation brush and blend blend blend. The results are faboulous! Not only do it cover the ugly spots like acne scars and redness, I also get that dewey look for the summer. If you're really oily, I suggest dusting a little translucent powder over to not look soo shiny =)


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 3, 2007)

A new one Ive recently tried:

Mark's C-Thru-U Beautifying Tint!

Mark is a line from Avon, btw.

its really good, it has SPF 15, and with some loose powder [also from Mark], it lasts throughout the day, and gives really good protection. it goes on great, and blends perfectly - and you can add more to build more coverage! best part, is that it made my pores look smaller - I love finding products that do that.

I think its great, and the tint paired with the Just Pinched blush in Cheeky is _*the*_ perfect summer look - dewy and fresh!

and its only $8 - can you say, _steal?_


----------



## Kuuipo (Aug 5, 2007)

I mix my regular foundation with moisturizer or primer. One thing I like to mix it with is some oil free antioxidant with dimethecone.  (Roc serum or Smashbox photo primer ,or Nars primer). Dimethecone makes skin look super smooth and is not shiny or greasy.


----------



## StelliR (Aug 6, 2007)

La Mer TM goes on like a dream...my new HG of tinted moisturizers!  And of course it has SPF.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Aug 10, 2007)

theBalm BalmShelter is so amazing!
I also love Mac select tint


----------



## Kiseki (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StelliR* 

 
_La Mer TM goes on like a dream...my new HG of tinted moisturizers!  And of course it has SPF._

 
You too? I JUST LOVE La Mer TM, I have oily skin and can use it alone and it's improving my complexion. It's my new love. If only it had a little bit more coverage.


----------



## OohJeannie (Sep 18, 2007)

Clarins has a great tinted moisturizer!


----------



## tania_nia (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_I like to make my own because I am picky about my moisturizers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Second that! Plus you can stretch your foundation that way. I really like Studio Fix Fluid with The Body Shop's Vitamin E Cream. It's amazing in the winter time over the top of some prep and prime skin. Then Blot powder for the mid day t-zone shiny's!!


----------



## XxMAC-AtTaCkxX (Oct 22, 2007)

I love Lancome Aqua Fusion!!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 22, 2007)

Aveda has a good one.


----------



## Peeech (Nov 18, 2007)

I use Josie Marans tinted moisturizer. Its all natural and I love it. It has spf of 30 too.


----------



## frocher (Nov 18, 2007)

......


----------



## matsubie (Dec 11, 2007)

i just mix a bit of my moisturizer (or sometimes my strobe cream), my prep+prime spf 50 with my liquid foundation on the days i want minimal coverage.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 22, 2007)

a few specktralites suggested i try estee lauder's tinted moisturizer so i picked some up and i looove it!


----------



## Amberrr (Jan 4, 2008)

Dermalogica sheer tint.

best.stuff.ever


----------



## baroquely (Jan 31, 2008)

I've tried so many over the last few years and just keep coming back to mixing foundation with my moisturizer -- more moisturizer makes it sheerer and more foundation makes it more opaque. The ability to control what you're putting on from day to day is really nice for me. The only two that I purchased outright from the stores that I would consider purchasing again were Aveda's and Stila's.


----------



## baybehbekah (Jan 31, 2008)

i really like the laura mercier tinted moisturizers. she always makes a really nice product and i feel its always really well made.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 12, 2008)

I really like Revlon Colorstay Active light.


----------



## liquidfir (Feb 16, 2008)

any recommendations for acne prone skin? i juz need a light coverage that doesnt cause outbreaks


----------



## Trista (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liquidfir* 

 
_any recommendations for acne prone skin? i juz need a light coverage that doesnt cause outbreaks_

 
I tend to also break out and I use Laura Mercier oil free tinted moisturizer. I love how light it feels. I have also had good luck with Shu Uemura UV Under Base, which is techinically a makeup base with sunscreen, but it is tinted and provides a sheer light coverage. Hope that helps.


----------



## anshu7 (Mar 1, 2008)

mix a drop of foundation with your moisturiser! and put the money u save to buy some other makeup stuff


----------



## Flammable (Mar 4, 2008)

Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer w/ SPF


----------



## artificial (Mar 8, 2008)

I use Clinique's CityBlock Sheer SPF 25, or mixing Select SPF 15 + moisturizer.


----------



## xiahe (Mar 17, 2008)

I've been hearing great things about Physicians Formula's new Organic Wear TM.  Has anyone tried it?


----------



## bklynfemme (Mar 18, 2008)

I love love LOVE Clarin's tinted moisturizer. I've used it for years, it's light and has great color and coverage.


----------



## mistella (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xiahe* 

 
_I've been hearing great things about Physicians Formula's new Organic Wear TM.  Has anyone tried it?  _

 

I just got it last wk and love it. it gives a dewy look too, I think there are tiny pearly particles in it.


----------



## kitten (Mar 25, 2008)

i use marcelle cream beige when i want a simple day-to-day look, and marcelle luminous beige when i want a glamorous glow (which can be a day-to-day thing, too).

i haven't tried any others yet...
is there anything out there that is fairly non-oily yet moisturizes well enough?


----------



## ohsewdizzy (Mar 26, 2008)

i love stilla.... its my fav


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 26, 2008)

Has anyone used BalmShelter by The Balm?  They have it at Sephora, I had some once and it's gone...it's SPF 18 and I really liked it.  I want to buy more.  Just curious on your thoughts.


----------



## stacylynne (Mar 31, 2008)

Laura Mercier's & it has spf 15


----------



## carebear (Apr 2, 2008)

don't know about BalmShelter, but The Balm has awesome concealer! As for TM, LM is a popular fave -- a little goes a long way.


----------



## xangela (Apr 9, 2008)

Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer w/ SPF, it's beautiful. I only wish I had my own. I might buck up and buy it, but for the time being I just mix my foundation with some moisturizer. That way I can easily control how sheer it is.


----------



## lindsay_lu (Apr 14, 2008)

i tried benefit you rebel and really didn't like it - i found the colour really unnatural. 
its not necessarily tinted moisturizer but benefit some kinda gorgeous is a better product IMHO


----------



## CoralBlast (Apr 29, 2008)

i have been reading a lot of people mix foundation and moisturizer and that it works well for them but does the foundation alter the effects of the moisturizer? my basic concern is if i mix my sunblock with my foundation with that affect the ingriedients of the sunblock?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i know i just have to try it to find out but has anyone done it ? i have been breaking out lately (i think it's allergy) so i don't want to make it worse


----------



## _Ella_ (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CoralBlast* 

 
_i have been reading a lot of people mix foundation and moisturizer and that it works well for them but does the foundation alter the effects of the moisturizer? my basic concern is if i mix my sunblock with my foundation with that affect the ingriedients of the sunblock?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i know i just have to try it to find out but has anyone done it ? i have been breaking out lately (i think it's allergy) so i don't want to make it worse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I wouldn't mix sunblock. I also won't rely on SPF in daycream, since it is only enough protection for a short lunch outside. 

First, put sunblock on your skin. After that is absorbed by the skin, put on a tinted moisturizer of mix moisturizer with foundation. Than you have best of 3 worlds


----------



## CoralBlast (Apr 30, 2008)

thank you for the advice *ella*, i wouldn't know what to put on first
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i was hopping to downsize the amount of products i use but i guess i can't .


----------



## _Ella_ (Apr 30, 2008)

You're welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What you could try and this is what I do because I'm too lazy to mix things in the morning... 

Sunblocker on a cleaned face, let it absorb and after that I grab my 187 brush, put some select tint on my hand/petri dish and brush it on. Select tint is a moisturizing tint and for me it's as nice as mixing moisturizer and foundation, but less hassle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and only 2 products.


----------



## versace (Apr 30, 2008)

i tried to mix my clinique superbalanced foundation with clinique cream which is relly light,nothing bad happened to me.i think,maybe you should mix it with lighter crem,not spf and maybe not that greasy.


----------



## CoralBlast (May 1, 2008)

i will try it and see how it works, for the time being it's biotherm sunblock and clarins tinted moisturizer ( the scent is a little too much for me) to avoid using foundation (which i have three and don't use )so thank you ladies.


----------



## MissCreoula (May 6, 2008)

my fave TM are:
Stila (my HG)
Clinique City Block (which I've been using alot lately)
Elizabeth Arden
I love TM for summer, in the winter I like a heavier fndn so don't use them as much.


----------



## Susanne (May 19, 2008)

Biotherm Aquateinté.


----------



## vandael (May 21, 2008)

i actually use a product that's not exactly a tinted moisturizer, but a cream with added color and defense properties... it's called Skin Food BB Cream. also known as a blemish balm. you should definitely look into it. it's triple functioning with whitening, anti-aging, and sunblock (spf 20) effects. i've been using it the past two months and have noticed the texture of my skin improve and spots lighten. i just apply it after my moisturizer and it adjusts to match my skin tone. i usually wear it alone or under mmu. however, there are two downsides: 

(1) korean product, usually found at korean cosmetic shops, or online (try eBay)
(2) only two shades (i would only recommend it if you were lighter than NC40)

HTH!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (May 26, 2008)

Revlon Active Light


----------



## Stephie Baby (May 27, 2008)

So what would be the process for applying TM to the face? Would I do moisturizer, primer, then the TM?


----------



## mizuki~ (May 27, 2008)

Any NC25s using Laura Mercier? Which do you guys use? Sand or Nude?


----------



## chey (Jun 8, 2008)

I like CoverFX Skintint.


----------



## liquidfir (Jun 13, 2008)

i mix my moisturizer with my foundation i use clinique LOLL


----------



## chickenkebob (Jun 13, 2008)

I like Stila Illuminating TM. It really gives me that nice dewey look.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jul 11, 2008)

whats a good one with no spf? for tan skin/golden undertone


----------



## revoltofagirl (Jul 22, 2008)

I've been using both Tarte Smooth Operator and Stila Illuminating TM. the tarte gives me more coverage than the stila, but the stila is more shimmery, I think. (I like to glow! lol)

I apply sunscreen (or moisturizer) let it soak in, then apply primer, and then apply the TM. then I'll put a little powder on top. 

I've heard that you shouldn't use products with avobenzone (most sunscreens) and titanium dioxide (other kinds of sunscreens and sometimes the SPF in foundation)...? does anyone have more info on that? if I let my sunscreen completely soak in (20 mins or more) and then put a non-spf primer, would the primer act as a barrier between the two products? stila TM has avobenzone in it (as does my sunscreen) but tarte SO has titanium dioxide. 

thanks for any help!


----------



## ali_92 (Jul 23, 2008)

Benefit You Rebel lite is great - not too oily.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 5, 2008)

Maybelline pure makeup with some liquid luminizer or MUFE mat velvet+ mixed with any clean and clear moisturizer.


----------



## beisquare (Aug 6, 2008)

I really like Lancome's tinted moisturizer. It has spf 30, both UVA and UVB protection. It moisturizes pretty well (i have very dry skin, so I still use other moisturizer underneath, but this makes my skin look very dewy) and gives a sheer to medium coverage. It dries semi-matte, so sometimes this is the only thing I wear - no need for powder! I think it comes with 4 colors. I am NC25 and I use Natural (the lightest).


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 7, 2008)

Last time I posted here, I was using Mark's C-Thru-U Tint. But its way too dark for me now, since I've started wearing sunscreen. I have combo skin, so I needed something that could even out my skin and keep it moist during the day. So now I use DuWop's Revolotion Face TM.

Its got SPF 15, so I still have sun protection. Its has "light reflecting particles," so it blurs imperfections and make pores appear smaller, too. Its really rich, so a drop is really all it takes to spread on the skin. It glides on easily, and is good to apply on the go. This stuff is best for combo/oily skin - its a hit and miss for the dry types; if you're of the dry skin variety, you should have another moisturizer on underneath. It will last at least a year with good storage and daily use.

I must say though - I think using this on a daily basis improved my skin. Little to no breakouts, and my skin isn't as tight as it usually is. Its worth the $29.


----------



## Septemba (Aug 9, 2008)

I am currently using CG Smoothers in the palest shade, I find it blends very nicely with my skin and leaves a beautiful albeit somewhat shiny finish. Very sheer and does not irritate my sensitive skin. I like it! But I'm going to sample LM next.

Septemba.


----------



## pensive (Aug 17, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with Dior TM? I've been contemplating purchasing it but I'm unsure of what color to get for an NW20. I tried looking at my local stores and no one carries it.


----------



## Kiseki (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pensive* 

 
_Does anyone have any experience with Dior TM? I've been contemplating purchasing it but I'm unsure of what color to get for an NW20. I tried looking at my local stores and no one carries it._

 
Actually, yes, I have tried it. If you have combo skin, forget about it. I didn't like the texture, felt it was way too moisturizing (and I used it with another moisturizer and by itself) and I do think it oxidizes on oily skin.


I think Select Tint by MAC is a better product with better coverage and a better range of coverages. Considering you're an NW20, you're most likely shade 1 of the Dior. But seriously. For that price? The Laura Mercier is better.


----------



## nazia (Aug 24, 2008)

Clinique Moisture Sheer Tint - fantastic stuff! It gives nice coverage, it's light and glowy and just makes your whole complexion look much nicer.


----------



## courtastic (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm currently using Cover Girl's CG Smoothers in the medium-dark shade & I love it. It's really light, covers some of my imperfections(I add concealer if I want a "perfect" face), and is easy to blend.  It's also inexpensive, which is a plus in my book.

I tried a sample of the Select Tint in NC50 & it didn't seem to have a slight shimmer to me.  I love the glowing look, so I may have to check it out again & cross my fingers!


----------



## hedgehog2484 (Sep 1, 2008)

I tried a couple of tinted moisturizers, but they kept breaking me out and weren't always good color matches.  Then I read about mixing your own and it was one of those "oh duh that makes sense" moments.  

I just use a moisturizer that is light and doesn't break me out and a foundation that is a good color match (or mix two foundations together).  

It can be a little messy as I mix it in my hands, but I love the look it gives me and I also love the fact that I can adjust for how sheer I want or adjust the shade during the year since I often mix two foundation shades.


----------



## anshu7 (Sep 12, 2008)

i mix studio fix fluid with clean and clear moisturiser. from drugstore, wet n wild gets quite a few raves. u cud also try mac or mufe's face & body


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 14, 2008)

Laura Mercier all the way!!!


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 14, 2008)

benefit you rebel


----------



## bbyxkt (Oct 29, 2008)

I use Dior TM in shade 2, nc25-nc30 for ref. Good coverage for a TM in my opinion, feels overly moisturizing (i use it over a moisturizer) but doesn't appear that way in RL, not oily looking at all on my combo/oily


----------



## newmakeuplover (Nov 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FashionVixen* 

 
_So its nearly summer now so it's time to break out the tinted moisturizers! What is everone's favorite product? Also, does anyone have a reccomendation for a TM that won't cause breakouts and has SPF? Thanks!_

 
Hi Everyone!! I am very new to this site(4 min) and I am loving it so far!! My face is VERY brake out prone so I have to say that the MAC and Laura Mercier Tinted moisturizers have been THE BEST for me. My skin looks perfect with that and loose powder on top.

Hope that helps


----------



## Maliya550 (Dec 2, 2008)

My favorite is Stila's original TM. Dior's is also nice. For really sensitive skin I suggest Vincent Longo's tinted moisturizer. It's water based and can be built to pretty much full coverage. Plus, it's currently 30% off @ Sephora. Bittersweet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Another good one for sensitive skin is Cover Fx. It has multivitamins and peptides. Great for anti-aging!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Dec 7, 2008)

I was always told you could create your own with a few drops of the foundation you currently wear and mix it with the moisturizer you already use and I do it and it looks just fine. that way if your skin is really sensitive like mine you don't bother it by trying new stuff you're using things you use all the time and your skin wont go crazy! because mine does EVERYTIME I try new facial products... I hope that helps


----------



## barbie.doll (Dec 8, 2008)

Laura Mercier's Tinted Moisturizer


----------



## 3jane (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Maliya550* 

 
_My favorite is Stila's original TM. Dior's is also nice. For really sensitive skin I suggest Vincent Longo's tinted moisturizer. It's water based and can be built to pretty much full coverage. Plus, it's currently 30% off @ Sephora. Bittersweet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Another good one for sensitive skin is Cover Fx. It has multivitamins and peptides. Great for anti-aging!_

 
Do you know how the colors run on Vincent Longo's TM?  I have his Healthy Fluid Foundation in Light Beige #3... would TM #3 work?

Also, check out Bath and BodyWorks website-- they're selling it for $19 (vs Sephora's $26.60).  As of now, they have 1, 3, 4, 6, and 7 listed.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 13, 2008)

I like Px Custom Blend TM - It actually has decent coverage for a TM, but it is $42 I think, which is about what the LM TM is.  Sometimes I swear I'm the only Px fan on this forum, lol.


----------



## beauty_marked (Dec 13, 2008)

Whats your skin like?? I was thinking of trying the PX custom blend TM but someone said it was $65, so i wasnt really feeling that


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_Whats your skin like?? I was thinking of trying the PX custom blend TM but someone said it was $65, so i wasnt really feeling that_

 
I have combo skin.  And I am pretty sure it is $40 something.  The foundation is in the $60 range though.


----------



## anti_starlet8 (Dec 29, 2008)

Without a doubt Bobbi Brown's TM.  I lived in it this summer.  It's brilliant and it comes in a wide range of shades (I'm C40, WOC).  If I had more time in the morning I think this would be my HG for everydayness... but I think that about most BB foundations


----------



## Darkness (Dec 29, 2008)

Clarins Hydra-Care Tinted Moisturiser is very good. I have just finished using Chanel Hydramax which is okay  but not as good as Clarins.


----------



## TJgirl (Jan 4, 2009)

I like Benefits TM a lot. Since they came out with the light kind, the original is WAY too dark. I just put it on with a light hand and powder over the top. It really gives the skin the dewy look (maybe just a bit TOO dewy on some skin types)


----------



## ribbons (Jan 4, 2009)

If you don't use an antioxidant serum, Estee Lauder DayWear TM has antioxidants, SPF 15, and provides a natural coverage. I don't like its cucumber scent but I love its antioxidant protection & natural coverage!


----------



## Lyssah (Jan 10, 2009)

Does anyone use or know of a TM that is good for sensitive skin? TIA


----------



## jus.teen (Jan 25, 2009)

I love Laura Mercier. 

But, damn its expensive is Aus. Got anything similar.?


----------



## lainz (Jan 25, 2009)

i absolutely LOVE Chanel's tinted moisturizer...and it smells like heaven. 

unfortunately, its $55


----------



## hwilson18 (Jan 29, 2009)

dermalogica...I don't use foundation on myself so I use Dermalogica's TM year 'round and I love it. I have oily skin too and its light weight, but does give some coverage....It runs around $30


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 29, 2009)

Has anyone tried Bobbi Brown or Shiseido TM? I saw the reviews on MUA but I want to know if any of you girls like them.


----------



## hwilson18 (Jan 31, 2009)

I had a sample of Bobbi Brown from a friend who works there...IMO it was heavier than most and it did not agree with my oily skin. I'm also used to a sheer TM though so I wasn't really fond of it, but it covered well...


----------



## lamonica08 (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Maliya550* 

 
_My favorite is Stila's original TM. Dior's is also nice. For really sensitive skin I suggest Vincent Longo's tinted moisturizer. It's water based and can be built to pretty much full coverage. Plus, it's currently 30% off @ Sephora. Bittersweet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Another good one for sensitive skin is Cover Fx. It has multivitamins and peptides. Great for anti-aging!_

 
I was using Stila's original TM, but I just bought the new Stila collection from Sephora ($45, great deal for all you get!) and it came with a sample of the Illuminating TM and I am really, really loving it!!  It is lighter than the original in texture and goes on more easily, plus it feels lighter on the skin.  Gives skin a healthy glow without being sparkley at all.  It's hasn't bothered my skin, which is fairly sensitive.  

If you get a chance to go to Sephora I would say at least try it out.  I look forward to putting it on everyday, and I can't say I've ever felt that way about a TM before.


----------



## missfaithy (Feb 23, 2009)

A really good friend of mine recommended Smashbox's Sheer Focus Tinted Moisturizer in SPF 15. It is her HG TM. It's a bit on the pricey side at a rounded $30 -- but she swears by it. 

I'd try to see if you can get a sample of it or get a mini-makeover at your local Sephora, department store beauty counter, or Ulta. 

Good LUCK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## alka1 (Feb 23, 2009)

I, too, tried a sample of Stila's Illuminating TM. It was lovely and provided a soft luminosity with no apparent glitter. I'm still debating whether I should get the normal Stila TM or the illuminating one.

I'm also considering the Smashbox TM, Sheer Focus. Any opinions?


----------



## nightinggale07 (Mar 9, 2009)

I really, REALLY love Perfekt's skin perfecting foundation. It's really lightweight, like a TM, and it made a HUGE difference in the look of my skin. I hardly notice my pores at all while wearing this and it makes my skin look like dewy perfection (in a good way, not a sweaty, swampy way)


----------



## MlleSwann (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh, gosh!  You've gotten so many replies that I can't read them all!  At a glance, I see several people mentioning Laura Mercier.  Yes, yes, yes!  Her Oil-Free Tinted Moisturizer SPF 20 is my one-and-only summer face product (in Porcelain for me but she makes many realistic, translucent shades).  I use Clindamycin gel, a topical, prescription-only acne preventive medication, so I know the worries.  No worries about that with Laura Mercier.  (I've read that she had acne herself in her teens and so is very conscious of that issue.)


----------



## Mzchio (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm in love with Clinique's Tinted Moisturizer! I love it, it's light and you can get even coverage, and it has spf! I think it's only $20.


----------



## Mzchio (Mar 17, 2009)

I have sensitive skin too! I'm in love with Clinique's TM w/spf $20 . But I start using their sensitive line and it wasn't all that great for their TM.  I still wear the one with spf and I love it!


----------



## obentick (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_Whats your skin like?? I was thinking of trying the PX custom blend TM but someone said it was $65, so i wasnt really feeling that_

 

I have this one and pretty good and its life $59. Also, I am looking for a cheaper one and similiar to this one. I cant not effort it anymore and the way I have been buying the Mac one.


----------



## jus.teen (Apr 3, 2009)

OMG! INVISIBLE ZINC! THE BEST THING ON THE DAMN MARKET! 

I'm not sure if you can get it outside Aus, but it's AU$30

pretty good i reckon....


----------



## Ladydee91500 (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lainz* 

 
_i absolutely LOVE Chanel's tinted moisturizer...and it smells like heaven. 

unfortunately, its $55 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I second this!  Chanel's TM is great - I have sensitive skin and this is my favorite TM ever.  The price tag is kind of high though which stinks.  It's worth every penny though and I never need much!


----------



## puja1204 (May 4, 2009)

These are the 3 I prefer:

-Cosmedicine Medi Matte with Tint (great mattifying power for oily summer days!) SF 20
-Laura Mercier Oil Free TM
-Stila Oil Free TM SPF 30


----------



## obentick (May 9, 2009)

Right now I just bought the Dermalogica and I love it.


----------



## miss_primer (May 11, 2009)

Laura Mercier Oil Free Tinted Moisturizer


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (May 12, 2009)

i see a lot of recs for Laura Mercier TM, i'm really tempted to go get a sample from Sephora


----------



## chiffonhead (May 13, 2009)

add another vote for Laura Mercier.  it is fabulous!

I'm a guy with very sensitive skin.  I wear the TM with a little Touche Eclat and that's it!  makes my skin look perfect and fresh.


----------



## alka1 (May 29, 2009)

I really loved Laura Mercier's TM but unfortunately wasn't able to get a good color match. Sand was close but was just a tad too light 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Stila's TM in Medium shade matches perfectly..but Sephora online has sold out on most of the shades! Anyone know if it was discontinued? all but two of the shades are sold out.

edit ---- nevermind, all the shades are back in stock now!


----------



## moonlit (May 30, 2009)

I love love jouer moisturising tint- have it in bronze.. its a lil dark

sometimes i use it on its own or mixing it with my mufe hd fdn in 153


----------



## Darkness (May 30, 2009)

Clarins Hydra Care Tinted Moisturizer is excellent and Chanel Hydramax is very good too.


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 2, 2009)

When I can afford a high end tinted moisturizer I go for Chanel- otherwise it's usually Neutrogena.


----------



## SalescoopCaro (Jun 9, 2009)

Bobbi Brown for sure. It evens out your skin, has a light weight consistency, and has SPF. What more can a girl ask for? I've gone through sooo many tubes of this stuff!


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Jun 15, 2009)

I love Chanel's Hydramax one. It smells so yummy!


----------



## kikobaby (Jun 21, 2009)

i make my own, what i due is squirt a dollop of my day cream on the back of my hand then squirt a small amount of my foundation (i use mac mineralize satin finish) into it, so the ratio is about 75% lotion to 25% foundation mix together and apply i get a nice light coverage and no cakey look. Also sometimes i add a bit of strobe cream into the mix for a more dewy look.


----------



## Destiny007 (Jun 22, 2009)

I didn't read through all of the pages, but if Laura Mercier was recommended...I second that.  It is really awesome!


----------



## Mizzvaine (Jun 27, 2009)

Covergirl Smoothers
or MARK (from avon line) 

Laura Mercier is also nice but it's expensive.


----------



## mdjmsj (Jun 30, 2009)

Korres Watermelon SPF 30 Tinted Moisturizer is the only one I'll use-it is easy to apply with your fingers and has almost foundation-like coverage. Staying power is pretty good, too.


----------



## DaniPhiSig (Jul 6, 2009)

I use Jergen's Healthy Glow Facial Moisturizer.  It has SPF 20 AND self-tanner (without the self-tanner smell).  It goes on quickly, smoothly and it can be found at any walgreen's, grocery store, walmart or target.


----------



## kathyp (Jul 12, 2009)

I like Clinique's City Block for the broad-spectrum sunscreen, but I wish in came in a choice of tints. Sometimes I mix Face & Body with Neutrogena's Sensitive Skin sunblock as a poor woman's tinted moisturizer with a high SPF.


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jul 12, 2009)

I love dior's hydraction tinted moisturizer. Also it is kinda pricey but the hourglass one in amazing! (it's even waterproof!)


----------



## dolcekatiana (Jul 18, 2009)

Try mixing your favorite foundation w/ your favorite moisturizer.

For me: MAC Studio Fix Fluid + Cetaphil Daily Facial Lotion = instant tinted moisturizer!

I decided I wanted a lighter face routine for summer so I mixed those 2 together one day and I'm in love. Plus it saves money... whoo hoo!


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 18, 2009)

Has anyone tried the sonia kashuk radiant tinted moisturizer? I've been at every target and there are absolutely none in stock. I really want to try it.


----------



## slowdownbaby (Aug 3, 2009)

I use the Tinted Vitamin Fluid from Sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It has Spf 15, I really like it.


----------



## barbie.doll (Aug 3, 2009)

Get a Tint from Mark. cosmetics (made by Avon) is great for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And it's inexpensive.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 4, 2009)

The new MAC one is the only one that has worked for me!


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (Aug 5, 2009)

I have never used a tinted moisturizer until now, but I'm really loving the new MAC Studio moisture tint. The coverage is very sheer, but it gives your face a nice glow. Even with my usually oily t-zone, I find that my face is much less shiny than it gets with regular moisturizers.


----------



## Ggxox (Sep 13, 2009)

B Never Too Busy To Be Beautiful does beautiful tinted moisturisers. If they had a SPF they would be perfect.

xoxo


----------



## xphoenix06 (Sep 16, 2009)

I use Dior HydraAction tinted moisturizer, been using it for almost a year now and it has never caused a breakout for me, it has spf20.  You can go as sheer as you like or build it up to a medium coverage, doesn't feel heavy at all and it give you a dewy glow in a way.


----------



## lexsie (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm currently loving Studio Moisture Tint by MAC. It's light and gives just enough coverage. But Laura Mercier is fab too just a little more expensive!


----------



## Purple (Sep 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mdjmsj* 

 
_Korres Watermelon SPF 30 Tinted Moisturizer is the only one I'll use-it is easy to apply with your fingers and has almost foundation-like coverage. Staying power is pretty good, too._

 
I agree! I love this tinted moisturizer!


----------



## Mygreatlove (Sep 22, 2009)

It's pricey but I just love Hourglass Illusion Tinted Moisturizer! It has so much coverage and blends so beautifully!


----------



## mufey (Oct 3, 2009)

I love Bobbi Brown's tm. I was using Laura Mercier's before but her shade selection gets a bit weird towards the darker end of the scale. I'm a MAC NC40 and use Med Dark in Bobbi Brown which is maybe half a shade darker and a little more yellow than Laura Mercier's TM in Sand.


----------



## 2Fruits (Nov 2, 2009)

I like Laura Mercier's but it's pretty expensive. Maybelline pure 'foundation' ('shine free with h20') is more like a tinted moisturiser than a foundation, coverage is very sheer and is IMO closer to a tinted moisturiser than a foundation! Maybe you could try that?


----------



## nursee81 (Nov 2, 2009)

neutrogena healthy skin enhancer I got it from ulta a couple a weeks ago and its pretty good.


----------



## Junkie (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm in Canada, so I don't think its available anywhere else....but I use Marcelle tinted Moisturiser. I think I may need to change colours though - its a bit off from my actual foundations and is more neutral toned than cool. It feels a bit thick since its heavy duty lotion - probably better for people with dry skin.


----------



## Ravenciara (Nov 6, 2009)

I have used MAC Studio Moisture tint, it worked really well on me, and has SPF 15 in it so that's a plus cause I live in Arizona   I've heard great things about Laura Mercier's though, I need to check that one out.


----------



## Kragey (Dec 14, 2009)

MAC's moisture tint and Bobbi Brown's tinted moisturizer are both great brands that I've tested out. They give very light, natural coverage and cling to your skin. However, my favorite method is still to use a small screw-top jar, fill it with about a teaspoon of a light SPF 15+ moisturizer, then add 1/4 teaspoon or less of foundation and mix it with the cleaned end of a brush.

The nice thing about making your own tinted moisturizer is that you can use up foundations you normally don't use, either because you don't really like them or the shade is a bit off. That's because the coverage is so very light that it just blends in to your skin. This is how I've been using up a Wet n' Wild foundation that I despite the oily texture of: I use the tablespoon of moisturizer with maybe 1/8 teaspoon of the foundation, and it gives super-sheer coverage while clinging to me better thanks to the moisturizer.


----------



## MizzTropical (Dec 17, 2009)

By mixing ur fav primer with ur fav foundation u can create the best TM. The primer will help it go on so smooth and it will last all day. I just mix a dab of each in my palm and smooth it on. It works so nice for a light feel. I like using Hard Candy's primer with Revlon Colorstay.


----------



## bella.ng (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Do you know where I can find the Cover Girl Smoothers SPF 15 Tinted Moisturizer in Toronto? I didn't see it at Walmart or Shoppers.


----------



## DianAdams (Jan 25, 2010)

my fav is Laure Geller Tinted Mois. with spf 15.


----------



## lumonia (Jan 25, 2010)

I some time ago bought pixi´s illuminating tint and i really liked it. It´s oil free and has got a spf 20. There were 4 colour obtions i think. Anyways it has a slight coverage it gives you a nice colour more than conceales and i like that it comes with a matching concealer. I will definately purchase it again in the future and a big plus is that it´s not very expensive.


----------



## xLovelyMakeupx (Jan 25, 2010)

my favorite tinted moisturizer has to be Neutrogena's Healthy skin enhancer tinted moisturizer its wonderful, it totally evens out my skin. I have tried Laura Mericer tinted moisturizer and i hated it, too much shimmer for me


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 4, 2010)

Laura Mercier is nice - one of the best seller's at Sephora.


----------



## cassie05 (Feb 8, 2010)

my HG tinted moisturizer in laura mercier. i use the oil free in summer,and the regular one on winter. i'm nc25 and my tinted moisturizer shade is NUDE.


----------



## Twinkelstar (Feb 8, 2010)

I lovee the studiomoisturetint from Mac.. Perfect!!


----------



## cassie05 (Mar 12, 2010)

has anyone tried stila sheer tinted moisturizer?


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 12, 2010)

I really want to try out Laura Merciers tinted moisturizer but it has pretty crappy reviews on makeupalley


----------



## Kragey (Mar 12, 2010)

I usually just mix a day moisturizer with SPF with a little foundation. However, lately I've been loving the Hardy Candy tinted moisturizer in Fair; it's replaced my foundation.


----------



## dollbaby (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm really loving Smooth Operator from Tarte. It's an all natural, oil-free, tinted moisturizer with SPF 20. It gives the most dewy look to the skin, covers without feeling cakey, and stays on all day once set with powder. I absolutely recommend this tinted moisturizer and it will be all I'm using this summer! Also, I have very sensitive skin & flare up with most products so I have to be careful with what I use. I'm allergic to most MAC foundations. Tarte has really made things easier on my skin, and has improved my skin with all natural ingredients, and it's Paraben free. So, those with sensitive skin, I highly recommend this one!


----------



## dollbaby (Mar 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cassie05* 

 
_has anyone tried stila sheer tinted moisturizer?_

 
I used this last summer. Although I loved the look it gave me, it didn't last all day for me. I wound up sweating it off on vacay and I had to wash my shirt two times in order to get it off.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_I really want to try out Laura Merciers tinted moisturizer but it has pretty crappy reviews on makeupalley_

 
I used to go by the reviews on MUA, but then after a while I realized that people on there are just using the wrong products for their situation, and then rating them crappy b/c they are pissed off. So I just do my own research and test out what I'm interested in and go from there (with well-written reviews in mind).

Another vote for Laura Mercier's tinted moisturizer


----------



## Kragey (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_I used to go by the reviews on MUA, but then after a while I realized that people on there are just using the wrong products for their situation, and then rating them crappy b/c they are pissed off. So I just do my own research and test out what I'm interested in and go from there (with well-written reviews in mind).

Another vote for Laura Mercier's tinted moisturizer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


Yeah, even though it's tedious, I always always ALWAYS read the text portion of reviews to see if people were just using the product in an odd way or were expecting something unrealistic. I also don't judge by "Would buy again," because plenty of people LOVE the product, but wouldn't buy it again because it's "expensive" or because they "don't get to use it that much."


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_Yeah, even though it's tedious, I always always ALWAYS read the text portion of reviews to see if people were just using the product in an odd way or were expecting something unrealistic. I also don't judge by "Would buy again," because *plenty of people LOVE the product, but wouldn't buy it again because it's "expensive" or because they "don't get to use it that much."*_

 
I find the bold to be quite bothersome, and definitely hope that one day the rulers of MUA find a way to standardize the ratings. Although now as I type this, I remind myself that reviews can never really be standardized, but I'm sure you understand what I am trying to say. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some people forget that they are reviewing the product for _*other people*_, not themselves.


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_I find the bold to be quite bothersome, and definitely hope that one day the rulers of MUA find a way to standardize the ratings. Although now as I type this, I remind myself that reviews can never really be standardized, but I'm sure you understand what I am trying to say. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some people forget that they are reviewing the product for *other people*, not themselves. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I really agree with what you say! I too don't really go by what MUA say, i've tried things which people love which i don't & vice versa! I think the best thing is to go to a counter & get the SA to try it on for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will be getting my LM Oil free Tinted too today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yayyys i can tell you how it goes! (hope it's good! It's sooooo expensive here in Australia! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 26, 2010)

Agree! Certain products may work for some and not for others.  I have seen reviews with 5 stars on MUA that says "this mascara flakes, smudges and doesn't last on me" but I guess I'll buy it again.  It's like ????? If it's so sucky why are u buying it again!?


----------



## cassie05 (Apr 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbaby* 

 
_I used this last summer. Although I loved the look it gave me, it didn't last all day for me. I wound up sweating it off on vacay and I had to wash my shirt two times in order to get it off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 boo... now i know i'm not going to use this in the summer


----------



## saizine (Apr 25, 2010)

Like others have said, I love Laura Mercier's Tinted Moisturizer! It's the best one I've tried and really doesn't wear off. Sometimes I have to mix it with my moisturizer though because I find it that its coverage is closer to a light-to-mid coverage foundation instead of a heavy coverage moisturizer.

I also like to mix my foundation with my moisturizer if I was a more "sheer" coverage.


----------



## yu.neek (Apr 26, 2010)

I dunno.. I didnt really like LM tinted moisturizer it on my skin. I got the oil free one n it looked so oily on me - I didnt even use much n I have dry skin! I am nc37-4oish and used the colour Fawn. I had to set it with a powder so it wouldn't look so oily.


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 27, 2010)

I have combo/oily skin, and I prefer the original LM Tinted Moisturizer to the Oil-free - the oil-free formula is a little "off" for me.  I've never had issues with the original, it works wonderfully for me.


----------



## obentick (Apr 27, 2010)

Has anyone used or has  tried the new Elizabeth Arden mineral tinted moisturizer?


----------



## katelyn0 (Jun 25, 2010)

Does anybody use the Smashbox one? How is it? Worth trying?


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 20, 2010)

Right now I like Benefit's You Rebel Lite with SPF 15, but I really want to try the Laura Mercier or Stila ones!


----------



## lipglossdiaries (Jul 21, 2010)

I love my MAC Studio Moisture Tint!


----------



## elektra513 (Jul 23, 2010)

I mentioned Laura Mercier TM is good earlier in this thread, and I still love it, but I also tried the Becca one, and the color match, coverage, and wear is superb! Definitely worth a shot if you can find it. So I love them both now


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Aug 2, 2010)

im about 2 clicks away from buying the MAC tinted moisturizer... but im wondering what shade i should get... im an NC40 right now and getting tanner by the day haha


----------



## gsbn (Aug 11, 2010)

I love Laura Mercier TM, it's my HG. Perfect coverage, blends perfectly and gives a lovely dewy finish.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Really don't like Stila, what a greasy mess! It does not have any coverage, has a funky smell, and leaves me looking like a disco ball...


----------



## versace (Aug 27, 2010)

MAC Studio Moisture Tint isvery nice


----------



## slowdownbaby (Sep 11, 2010)

I know Benefit call this "Foundation faker" but for me Some Kinda Gorgeous is a tinted moisturizer. Because it's light but can give you a little bit of color and coverage, however, I wouldn't recommend it for oily skin!


----------



## tyrannika (Nov 9, 2010)

My favorite is MÁDARÁ decoface tinting fluid in moon flower. It leaves a too shiny finish for my taste if I use it alone, but I lightly dust some mineral finishing product over and that makes my skin look really natural yet almost perfect at the same time.


----------



## makeupaficionad (Nov 9, 2010)

i love laura mercier tinted moisturizer. Whenever I wear it everyone compliments how great my skin looks


----------



## sujusarangx3 (Jan 6, 2011)

I love Missha's Perfect Cover BB Cream! It gives me a beautiful dewey look and it provides great coverage as well. It's also like $9 if you're able to catch it on sale. I've been meaning to try Laura Mercier's but it's $40+ ! crazyyyy


----------



## Sojourner (Jan 15, 2011)

....


----------



## LC (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm not a fan of MAC's studio moisture tint because it's really not a moisturizer at all. 

  	I LOVE clarins' tinted moisturizers, but the downside is that they only come in a few shades, and most are very pinky. they smell really good too


----------



## Sarah Afshar (Jan 19, 2011)

Laura Mercier's Tinted Moisturizer is by far the best. The texture of this product is not too thick, but not too light. It not only evens out your skin tone, but it works to create a rather dewy, yet naturally glowing appearance, while lasting relatively long. I love the fact that it is oil free, so I can workout in this product and not worry about clogged pores and/or breakouts.


----------



## zumali (Jan 20, 2011)

My favorite brand is Neutrogena and Clinique


----------



## afulton (Feb 1, 2011)

I just invested in one after watching a YT channel.  I brought MAC's.  I hear Bobbi Brown has a good one too.  I guess I have to wait until my MAC is all gone.  I am really loving the one by MAC though...


----------



## Nicala (Mar 1, 2011)

Just bought Tarte's TM. I think I like it so far. I have it on one side of my face and it gives me a bit of a "glow". I don't know how to explain it. Gotta test it out more before I give a final verdict though.


----------



## itwinkles (Apr 28, 2011)

I absolutely highly recommend Laura Mercier's ! So lightwight and has good coverage for that natural finish


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Apr 28, 2011)

Tarte Smooth Operator. This stuff is HG for me... Its SPF 20, formulated without nasty chemicals and is a perfect color match. LOVE it


----------



## milika (Jul 13, 2011)

i like laura mercier tinted moisturizer and also like the misha bb cream.


----------



## LiLBeautyBarbie (Jul 13, 2011)

Neutrogena has some good ones and the Laura Mercier one is great too


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 13, 2011)

I was using Clinique's and felt happy with it until I broke out my Laura Mercier. The latter goes on like silk and so evenly and much nicer looking in the end.  Now it is my HG TM!


----------



## MissxMetal (Jul 13, 2011)

Clinique's Moisture Surge TM is AMAZING!!! ElvenEyes, I agree. It it so smooth and offers really good coverage but it stays so light. It even works amazingly on my incredibly oily skin


----------



## Amber Dawn (Jul 18, 2011)

I have the LM one, but I don't really know if it does anything, maybe I'm doing it wrong. I don't usually wear foundation anyways, and if I do it's usually just a powder.


----------



## tismama (Jul 30, 2011)

everyone raves about the laura mercier but i didnt find it anything special. it broke me out and i didn't appreciate that. i since swapped it out. 
  	i really like Tarte's Smooth Operator, Neutrogena Healthy Skin Enhancer, and MAC's Studio Moisture Tint


----------



## Eisleyan (Nov 5, 2011)

OCC Tint is amazing, especially for sensitive skin as it's oil/silicone free! great shade range too


----------



## MrsBombshell (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm using NARS right now, but it's not HG for me. A lot of TM's tend to break me out for some reason.


----------



## macupsjf (May 8, 2012)

The MAC tinted moisturizer combined with the mineralize skinfinish powder dusted over for setting is my go to... tint is $30 and the skinfin is $29. I have heard really good things about laura mercier tinted moisturizer but have yet to try it... i'll have to get on that. Hope you find the right one for you.


----------



## Monidoll4u (May 17, 2012)

I like Elta MD ...I just wish they have a darker color..


----------



## erinkane (May 25, 2012)

I love the new BB cream by Garnier. It has SPF in it and provides a little more coverage than a tinted moisturizer but is just as light.


----------



## tfisher07 (Mar 27, 2014)

I like the new NYX BB cream that is light like a moisturizer but also tinted. And the best drug store BB cream I have found is the Garnier BB cream. It is awesome!


----------



## tfisher07 (Mar 27, 2014)

Do they offer a wife color range?


----------



## MsReanna (Jul 11, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a good tinted moisturizer for my oily skin? Also does anyone know the equivalent tinted moisturizer tones for MAC C7/NC 45 skintones?


----------



## infinitize (Jul 18, 2014)

The only ones I have tried are the Laura Mercier and Nars. 
  I have heard that the oil free version of LM is better, but their original kind wasn't that great. 

  it was light weight, had some coverage, and had a good range of colors, but they did accentuate a bit of pores and made the skin texture look not so even. 
  I think mixing some primers in them make them a bit better, but it still isn't that flattering in my opinion 

  Nars was a big disappointment. 
  the lightest color was darker than Sheer Glow Gobi, it was thick and heavy; never blended into the skin. for how low rating their SPF is, I rather use their sheer glow foundation. 

  try bb creams and/or cc creams. They have higher SPF coverage, and is lighter weight usually. 
  I like Klair's illuminating bb cream, Bobbi Brown's bb cream, Banila.co CC cushion, and Giorgio armani's CC cream


----------



## makeuplover86 (Mar 11, 2015)

I prefer tinted moisturizers to foundations, so I rotate through quite a few:

  NARS Pure Radiant Tinted Moisturiser SPF 30

  TheBalm BalmShelter Tinted Moisturizer SPF 18

  Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint SPF20 (Oil Free)

  Laura Mercier Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer SPF 20

  Does anyone know of any US stores that ship Jouer to Australia?

  I am buying it from fresh fragrances and cosmetics, but its so pricey in Australia. If anyone knows of any US stores that ship to AUS that would be great!

  Oh, i've also been using the bare mineral primer in tinted, it has decent coverage and could be used alone with bronzer!


----------



## xlavenderlilacx (May 3, 2015)

Maybelline Dream BB is a great drugstore find that does quite a bit


----------



## Erica53094 (May 30, 2015)

Mac Prep and Prime BB cream. I have oily skin and this one worked nicely for me and it has an impressive amt of spf (30) LM illuminating tinted moisturizer. Worth every penny but I like to mix it w reg. foundation bc it is too shimmery alone imo


----------

